
First TV Image of Mars (Hand Colored, 1964) - zoid
http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/catalog/PIA14033
======
brudgers
The "do things that don't scale" phase of interplanetary exploration in the
age when paint-by-numbers was consumer technology.

